# new girl! ~



## freddiefox (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi All
I have just joined as tired of feeling like the only person in the UK that cant get pregnant! on the day that my second sister in law gave birth a week after the first ! 2 in a week
just failed 2nd IUI and IVF looms - feeling rather scared but be honest
how long should i wait before taking the first IVF plunge?
look forward to sharing with you
ff


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Hi hun  

Welcome to Fertility Friends, this site is fantastic for support, information and friendship  

I cant help with your questions, but someone will be along shortly who can

Good luck on your journey

Huggles
Nikki


----------



## butterflykisses (Oct 28, 2007)

hi freddiefox
                welcome    
you've come to the right place everyones great on here.
                  luv mariexx


----------



## Fabulous Lady Lumps (Jan 3, 2008)

Hiya Freddiefox,

I don't really know the answer to your question from a medical point of view, give your clinic a call. From a personal point of view, if you feel ready then go for it!!! We are currently on waiting list for our free ICSI and it can't come soon enough. I'd go in now if they'd let me!!!! 

Hope all works out really well for you. 

Donna xx


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Freddiefox,

Just like to say hello and welcome to fertility friends, its a great site for advice and support.

Someone will be along later to help you.

   with your journey  



              Strawberries xx


----------



## freddiefox (Jan 12, 2008)

been adicted to reading al the info and experiences since first logging on this afternoon
feeling less lonely and so glad i joined
thanks for messages so far
FF x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  freddiefox   
Its horrible feeling like your the only woman not getting pregnant or needing treatment to do so, sadly as this site proves your not alone, there are many of us feeling just the way you do, One day however it will be our turn, so stay focused on that! 
As Donna says if your feeling ready for IVf and you have the funds/ waiting list game sorted then Go for it! theres lots of support and infomation here to help you through it.

I am going to leave you some direct links to boards here on FF - that you may or may not have found, I encourage you to post in these areas to build friendships and support from members who really do have an understanding of your situation,

Starting out & Diagnosis ~
CLICK HERE

Meanings ~
CLICK HERE

FAQ ~
CLICK HERE

G&B  Community board
CLICK HERE

IUI -
CLICK HERE

A rough guide to IVF
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/content/view/106/3/

IVF General 
CLICK HERE

For Cycle buddies - for when you start the next cycle 
CLICK HERE

To make the site easier to navigate click on the index tab at the top of any page - pink hearts mean there is something new within the board you have not read/looked at and if you scroll right down you will see the last ten posts from all over FF all are clickable  if you refresh this page (f5) it will update the last ten posts as well as the boards/threads and who's online!!!
take some time to look at the *help tab* too 

Check out the *Locations boards* for where you live & a site search for your *clinic* 

Wishing you Friendship  &    


If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Boomy (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi Freddiefox

Just wanted to say hi and welcome you to FF.



freddiefox said:


> I have just joined as tired of feeling like the only person in the UK that cant get pregnant!


    I know exactly how you feel, except I'm the only one in New Zealand.   

Anway, just wanted to wish you lots of luck with whatever path you choose next,

  
Boomy xx


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

i can be the other person in th uk that cant get pregant either lol. its very hard dealing with other peoples preganncys you get like a woman possesed. im not sure about the time you should wait. do you need to go on a waiting list?this all takes time and all the tests etc. so the sooner you start the better.

good luck keepinghope xx


----------



## freddiefox (Jan 12, 2008)

thank you so much Boomy and i wish you lots of luck for your cat protection program!! i hope that it doesnt take too long and not too stressful.
For the first time in 2 yrs i am able to take comfort from kind words given to me, its  a real help    

i have also decided to get on with it and get on that IVF list!!
ff xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Freddiefox, just wanted to say welcome to Fertility Friends and to wish you lots of luck. 

C~x


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Hiya!!

Welcome to FF and Good Luck!

Hope to see you with a BFP soon

xxxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, welcome to FF, hope you get a BFP soon


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

